# Homemade Tamper



## paulbed4d (Oct 3, 2013)

A 58mm diameter, solid cylinder of stainless steel. Seems to work a treat. Weighs a tonne!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You could make 5 or 6 bases out of that lump.

Is it not too heavy?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

that would be fab in a project i am doing for OD grinders


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

paulbed4d said:


> A 58mm diameter, solid cylinder of stainless steel. Seems to work a treat. Weighs a tonne!
> View attachment 3882


Like the sheaffer aigo (?).


----------



## paulbed4d (Oct 3, 2013)

Glenn said:


> You could make 5 or 6 bases out of that lump.
> 
> Is it not too heavy?


Yeah i know! It's 1.6kg. I dont think its too heavy? Would i ever want to tamp less than that? If its too heavy there is a possibility that i could get it turned down to make a handle. but i quite like it!


----------



## paulbed4d (Oct 3, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> that would be fab in a project i am doing for OD grinders


In what way would it be fab? What's the project?


----------



## paulbed4d (Oct 3, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> Like the sheaffer aigo (?).


lol. It looks similar but not quite so posh. Its a Waterman! 18th B'day present. My god that pen is almost 20 years old!!


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

paulbed4d said:


> lol. It looks similar but not quite so posh. Its a Waterman! 18th B'day present. My god that pen is almost 20 years old!!


Which waterman is it? I think I might have that one too, but I can't remember it's name.


----------



## paulbed4d (Oct 3, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> Which waterman is it? I think I might have that one too, but I can't remember it's name.


I have no idea! Nice fountain pen tho!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

paulbed4d said:


> In what way would it be fab? What's the project?


It would make a great bean hopper weight to ensure even and consistent grinding


----------

